# Weight limit



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Folks

Just made a slightly odd discovery. Have completed a trial pack of the van ready for our trip to Europe & then went to check the plate to see what our weight limit is before phoning the local weighbridge.

The original Fiat plate under the bonnet shows 2800kg, then separate front and rear axle weights. The Burstner plate just inside the hab door shows a different chassis number?? And no weights at all, the plate is otherwise blank??

Can anyone shed any light on this, does that mean our weight limit is 2800kg?? Oh, it's a Burstner A620 - TK German import if that helps!

Tim


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

The max weights are the weights shown on the plate fixed to the van. If the van has been uprated there will be a new plate firmly fixed showing the new weights. If you van has an Alco chassis then it is likley it has been uprated and the chassis no will be different. If you cant find the marking then go back to your dealer and get him to sort it for you. This is vital as all EU countries will go by the plate and NOT by any weights shown on the logbook.

Good luck, OldWomble.


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmm... 

Just got back from the weighbridge and we come in at 3053kg. 

On board are the following items over and above the standard fittings; 

2 x 11kg Gaslow bottles (full)
2 x pairs trousers
2 x shorts
2 x shirts 
2 x t shirts
7 days underwear
1 x pair walking boots
1 x pair flipflops
1 x pair binoculars
1 x first aid kit
Spare bulbs & fuses
2 x Warning triangles
2 x Hi viz vests
Fiamma levelling blocks
2 x aluminium saucepans
1 x frying pan
2 x plates
2 x cutlery sets
2 x mugs
2 x wine glasses
1 x toolkit (approx 5kg)
2 x leisure batteries 110ah
1 x 130w solar panel
3 x surfboards

So, we are 253kg over the only plated weight shown anywhere on the vehicle as the Burstner plate is blank. No water, waste or toilet waste were being carried. Nor any bedding, consumables, cleaning stuff, wifes clothes, wife, dog, laptop, TV, camera, bikes etc. The total of all the loose items carried so far cannot possibly exceed 150kg, prob nearer 130kg. I make up another 90kg.

Surely this cannot be??? This would make the van approximately 40kg overweight empty. I have no dealer to go back to as the van was a private purchase.

I can't beleive this is anything other than a mistake by Burstner with the plates. It is after all a 5 berth van (with seatbelts for 4?) which on the face of it doesn't have the payload to carry its driver, never mind any passengers or their belongings.

Has anyone else got one of these A620 - TK models, ours is a 1990, and can they tell me the max weight please?

Also, what is the likelyhood of actually being pulled over to check? Having driven many commercial vans in the past you know when you're pushing the weight limit, it just feels heavy! I'm quite happy to use my own judgement as long as the likelyhood is low. The higher the risk of being checked, the more precise I'd rather be on weight.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you want an incentive to sort this out just picture:
A French auto route 500 miles from Calais.
You pulled over at the exit.
Van being weighed.
You told that you can drive on providing you get the weight below the only plated weight visible......................


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've emailed Burstner to see if they can give me any further information.

Am also going to empty the van completely and take it back to the weighbridge.

Its probably a bit late to be finding this out as both the wife and I have given up our jobs, invested all our savings in this trip of a lifetime, rented our house out as of 11 March (we have ferry booked for 10th).

Does anyone know how I can get a vehicle replated fairly quickly and also fairly cheaply?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Tim3 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Just got back from the weighbridge and we come in at 3053kg.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim

I wouldn't bank on it being a mistake. When I was at the NEC last week I looked at a lavishly fitted out 4 berth. The available payload (full fuel / driver / no gas / no water) was 365kg. On the basis that a commonly used weight for potential occupants is 75kg per person (I was told that this is an average weight taking into account possible combinations of adult / child etc.) that would leave 140 kg for water, gas. clothes, food and equipment for 4 people. The salesman was very defensive when I suggested this might be a little difficult - the answer "most people who buy these are couples or elderly and they only travel away for a few days without needing to take much with them." Really!!

I've been having a lot of difficulty getting down to legal weight on my 2002 Autocruise. The manufacturers payload figure was a complete fiction. Correction, it probably was a proveable figure, but it was "an estimate" based on an "early production vehicle". Trouble was, by the time mine rolled out of the factory, a lot of changes had been made to the basic spec which significantly affected the weight distribution.

To be legal, I've had to replate from 3400kg to 3500kg and had the weight distribution on the axles adjusted so that I can carry 2000kg on the back. Even then, I can only put a couple of bikes on the rack if I leave the spare wheel out.

GVW / payload / axle weight etc. have been my major topic of conversation for the last month or so (sad or what!) so will be glad to give chapter and verse if it will help (PM).

Best of luck

Mike


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tim3 said:


> Does anyone know how I can get a vehicle replated fairly quickly and also fairly cheaply?


Have a word with Svtech. Details here. They seem to know what they are doing.

Just waiting for my uprating docs and plate to arrive.

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

camper69 said:


> Just waiting for my uprating docs and plate to arrive.
> 
> Derek


Popped home during lunch. Letter waiting on the door mat.

2 sheets of paper and and a stick on label. Not bad for £235.

Now to tackle the DVLA at Northampton to get my new tax disc and V5 changed.

Derek


----------



## Rick47 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, 
I have been reading this with a lot of interest and have to admit to being confused....which is not difficult for me!! 

As I am very new to motorhomes, could someone please explain if these requirements are for UK licensing only or are they the same throughout Europe? 

Regards, 

Rick


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rick47 said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading this with a lot of interest and have to admit to being confused....which is not difficult for me!!
> 
> As I am very new to motorhomes, could someone please explain if these requirements are for UK licensing only or are they the same throughout Europe?
> ...


Sorry I am not sure if i quite understand your question.

However in my case I am uprating my van from 3500kg to 4100kg. This will apply in UK and abroad.

Basically the chassis of alot motorhomes can carry more than they are actually plated for.

This has a lot to do with driving licences as eveyone in the uk who passed their test after 1st Jan 1997 is restricted to 3500kg unless they take a further test.

Drivers in europe are also restricted in a similar way.

Companies like Svtech have the knowledge and authorisation to enable them to issue new plating certificates if the vehicle can take it.

Hope this helps.

Derek


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Rick47 said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading this with a lot of interest and have to admit to being confused....which is not difficult for me!!
> 
> As I am very new to motorhomes, could someone please explain if these requirements are for UK licensing only or are they the same throughout Europe?
> ...


Hi Rick

There might be some variations between countries, but generally, weight limits are weight limits, whether in the UK or otherwise.

If your vehicle is licensed in the UK to carry a max of 3500kg, then the same will apply in Europe.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are 6 Burstner A620s of 1990 vintage listed for sale on www.mobile.de
All are listed as 3100kg which seems much more likely than the figure you have marked on the Fiat plate. Most likely the Burtner plate is somewhere you haven't looked or has gone missing.

SVtech should be able to supply you with a new plate or if it's an Alko chassis you could phone their technical dept. they may be slightly cheaper than SVtech. Best of all Burstner if you can get a reply from them.

PS: Forgot to ask what is the stated weight on the V5C? If that's 2800kg, you'll need to get that changed too. :roll:

PPS: The correct max weight will be marked on the German registration document if you still have it. The importer would have needed this to register the van in the UK.


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your help!! 

Mike, thanks for pm... looks like svtech might be the way to go. Will write down all the info first and give them a call tomorrow.

Gaspode, thanks for looking on mobile.de, I never thought of that. The Burstner plate is there, just not got any weights on (and different chassis number). No importers paperwork either. V5C surprisingly doesn't have any weight limit.

Tim


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Tim3 said:


> The Burstner plate is there, just not got any weights on


I know a lot of people who'd like to have a blank weight rating plate on their van, all ready for them to stamp up their chosen weights. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, that's not the way to go, but if you can get Burstner to confirm in writing the correct figures for your van (they should have the build record) I don't see why you shouldn't simply stamp them into your blank plate. Your V5C should have the max. weight on it so make sure you get it amended when you sort the correct figures out.

PS: The Fiat plate will be the one affixed to the chassis before delivery to Burstner, it should be superceeded by the Burstner plate.


----------

